# New here, some questions!



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello guys, this forum is awesome

I just started my first naturalistic viv 1 week ago, for my leaf tail, and there is some mushrooms growing in it. Its very cool and i enjoy it, but i would like to know if those mushrooms are dangerous, and if, what i do?


thanks alot
And im sure you can all hear my slang!

Jean-Philippe


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Mushrooms pose no danger, enjoy them.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

oooh fun! freebies!


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Those look cool. It means your tank is healthy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Im very happy to know that!

Uroplatus makes bigger poops than darts...will i have to wash something someday? or should i add some sringtails in my tank? Its a small species of Uroplatus...Pietshmanni, they makes poops, big as a head of a matche


Thanks!
Jeepee


----------

